
I raised 2 successful CEOs and a doctor–here are my parenting secrets - Anon84
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/i-raised-2-successful-ceos-and-a-doctor-here-is-one-if-the-biggest-mistakes-parents-make.html
======
mdorazio
I think her advice is actually good, but here's a cynical take:

Be a parent with multiple higher degrees, a stable income, a house in an
extremely expensive place with excellent schools, and strong ties to the
community where the CEOs per capita is probably the highest in the world.

Once you accomplish _those_ things, then the rest of her advice is practical
to increase career-type success to the next level.

